# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  It can be hard but keep going, no matter how slowly!

## L

I was at their concert last night and when they played this song I kind of felt like maybe I can just keep trying. What is the point in not trying, even if I fail  something can be learnt. Fall 7 times, stand up 8 - if I don't get what I want, see what was given to me!

----------


## Chantellabella

> I was at their concert last night and when they played this song I kind of felt like maybe I can just keep trying. What is the point in not trying, even if I fail  something can be learnt. Fall 7 times, stand up 8 - if I don't get what I want, see what was given to me!



I love this song! Thanks for sharing it.

I always had a saying.................

Reach for the stars, because if you miss you fall back to the moon. And that's still a hell of a lot higher than being on the earth.

----------

